# Newbie from OK possibly moving to Vancouver



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey well I am new to the forums, I am from Oklahoma, I grew up in Northern Arizona near Flagstaff. I have been snowboarding three times and could control myself going pretty fast and cutting and what not. I have the chance to go to Vancouver to play soccer. I am 20 years old. I have been watching the snowboarding shows on fuel tv and have fell in love with the sport. Being a college athlete, and having some experience and great balance, I ask my self what keeps me from living that great life like I see these kids on TV doing. Traveling all the time and pretty much cloud surfing up in the mountains. I think I could do this, I am going to give it my best shot while I am young. I am going to live my life to its fullest. 

I would be able to start this journey this fall if I make the tryout for this team, Its a 75/25 shot, but If I dont make it, I probably will shoot for a school up in Colorad, Or Wyoming. I want to move to where I can board and make a name for myself. I can put in the hard work, thats what got my to the great level I am at being a goalkeeper in soccer at a University. I will try to have the school I attend pay for most of my living expenses. Well I just thought If I get into boarding I should be part of this forum. So whats up everyone. If anyone could give me ideas or anything relating to my plan that would be sweet!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, ya go to van, play soccer and go riding. Victoria J switched from soccer to riding, was a bit younger iirc.


----------

